# wild mouse got into my captive mice tank. HELP



## loz006 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok so last night a teenage wild mouse got into my mice tank last night that had 6 of my adult mice including dad and I had 19 babies in there all of the babies bar 3 got killed. I am sort of breeding my own mice for food for my snakes. What I need to know is seeings the wild mouse has been in with my mice will my mice now have deases? 
No negative comments please, any help is welcome.


----------



## Newhere (Nov 16, 2013)

I wouldn't risk it, I'm sure mice don't cost very much but your snakes would. Just get rid of the ones you have left, disinfect the tank and then start again and make sure no more wild ones can get in. Its better safe than sorry.

I don't know about mice or the diseases they carry but this is just what I would do in your situation.


----------



## Leasdraco (Nov 16, 2013)

If you live in a metropolitan area its likely that the house mice are carrying disease, but I can't say whether it would cause harm to your mice or snakes. Hopefully someone else on here can help you


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry but I just have to ask.........How do you know the wild mouse was a tennager?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 16, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Sorry but I just have to ask.........How do you know the wild mouse was a tennager?



Probably had pimples


----------



## loz006 (Nov 16, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Sorry but I just have to ask.........How do you know the wild mouse was a tennager?



Sorry meant about the size of a hopper. Was to upset to think what I was writing. Wrote it quickly. Sorry for incorrect terminology.

- - - Updated - - -



Newhere said:


> I wouldn't risk it, I'm sure mice don't cost very much but your snakes would. Just get rid of the ones you have left, disinfect the tank and then start again and make sure no more wild ones can get in. Its better safe than sorry.
> 
> I don't know about mice or the diseases they carry but this is just what I would do in your situation.



Thank you. It's not so much about the cost of them but more so the fact that there is still babies. But yeah wouldn't want to be feeding them to my snake.


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't worry it will be fine.If feeding thawed even more so.


----------



## loz006 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Don't worry it will be fine.If feeding thawed even more so.



They aren't frozen. And I don't freeze them. I just knock them on the head and make sure my snake constircts until it's dead. Only way my snake will eat these days.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 16, 2013)

loz006 said:


> They aren't frozen. And I don't freeze them. I just knock them on the head and make sure my snake constircts until it's dead. Only way my snake will eat these days.



Will be fine. If it was a problem, I doubt snakes would be eating them by the dozen and be attracted to areas with high rodent populations


----------



## Performa (Nov 16, 2013)

I purchase my snake food like most people and have considered breeding my own. Having birds in an aviary, there is always mice around and I cant see a problem with feeding them to my snake. I would only be concerned if they have consumed a bait prior to catching them.


----------



## champagne (Nov 16, 2013)

It will be fine I had a whole colony of albinos that threw half a dozen ''wild'' type mice after a wild male got in, I actually kept them in the colony. If anything I would say that the wild mice seem to of strengthen my line because these wild mice were more acclimatised to the heat in my area.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 16, 2013)

I caught a male mouse visiting my female mouse house a while ago, he thought he'd found Nirvana: food and sex all in the one reliable box! I'd come in and turn the light on at night and he'd bolt like he'd been caught out with his best mate's missus lol. At first I could work out how one of my heavily pregnant females suddenly lost all her weight without producing a litter so he did finish them off little horror, but I changed the box they were in and he couldn't get in again. I placed it in a place that was nearly impossible for him to reach but he used to find ways, as his droppings would show up occasionally on the top and around the outside. Just got into keeping mice again so wonder if he'll try all over again


----------



## Jimie (Nov 17, 2013)

mate of mines Proserpine got out for 6 months lets just say the local mouse population which in his house was huge was quite substantially lowered and when we found him he was double the size he was before he got out. he had him checked by the vet and nothing wrong with him so i think you should b fine


----------

